# İç ve Dış Tehditler > PKK ZERDÜŞT, Ateist ve Kominist Bir Örğütür. >  AKP - DTP - PKK Bermuda Şeytan Üçgeni, Pkk'nın arkasında ABD, AB VE AKP var

## anau2



----------

